# Linux Zukunft oder nicht?



## msimpr (12. Juli 2011)

Morgen Leutz,


Ich wollte mal von euch wissen was ihr dazu sagt ist Linux unsere Zukunft ja oder nein? bitte nicht ja oder nein sondern auch begründen es ist egal welche distribution !

Bin mal auf das Ergebnis der Diskussion gespannt


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Juli 2011)

Moin
[x] ja
Ich würde schon sagen dass freie Software auch in Zukunft gefragt sein wird.
Da Linux in vielen bereichen einsetzbar ist und beim Heimanwender beliebter wird, da er immer einfacher zu handhaben wird.

Mfg RG.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2011)

Linux ist zunächst einmal Gegenwart. Es ist das am meisten genutzte Betriebssystem überhaupt: Auf Servern, auf Smartphones, auf embedded Devices (wie Routern), auf Fernsehern, Sat-Receivern und Settop-Boxen, auf Supercomputern, … Nur halt auf Desktops nicht.

Damit zeigt sich schon deutlich, dass Linux auch auf dem Desktop die Zukunft sein kann. Hierfür gibt es aber zwei Bedingungen:


Es muss merklich Geräte geben, auf denen Linux vorinstalliert ist, oder zumindest mehr, auf denen neben dem „runs with Windows“-Fähnchen auch ein Pinguin abgedruckt wird. Dabei muss es sich um echten Support handeln, wie Dell und HP ihn bei einigen Modellen bieten – und nicht um ein Windows-Lizenz-spar-Linux, das auf dem Niveau eines FreeDOS läuft.
Es braucht eine Killerapplikation oder etwas anderes mit positivem Image, dass die Leute zu Linux bewegt. Apple konnte durch  iPod und iPhone auch die Macs pushen, Android ist dagegen nicht hinreichend als Linux bekannt, um andere Distributionen zu fördern.
Die Entwicklung hin zu mehr und mehr Webapplikationen kommt Linux natürlich sehr zugute. Wenn das Betriebssystem prinzipiell nur einen Browser braucht, sind skalierbare Systeme deutlich im Vorteil. Ein Windows, dass Fat-Clients braucht, nur um selber zu laufen, gerät da in Rückstand. Wobei  natürlich die etablierten Hardware-Hersteller (siehe 1.) hiervon eher abgeschreckt werden dürften. Damit liegt der Ball u.a. bei ARM.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Ist Linux die Zukunft? Interessante Frage, aber ich glaube ehr nicht.

Das Betriebssystem, auf längere Sicht wir es wohl auf "ein einziges" hinauslaufen, kenne wir heute noch nicht, wenn man mich fragt. Ich denke die Welt wird sich in den nächsten Jahren verändern, wobei ich die von Bauer beschriebene Thin-Client Zukunft im Moment nicht sehe. Diesen Traum gab es schon als ich auf der Uni war und irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Anfänge mit all ihren Nachteilen. 

@RG
Mmh, entschuldige wenn ich jetzt zu hart bin, aber was hat Linux mit freier Software zu tun?


----------



## Lexx (12. Juli 2011)

> Dabei muss es sich um echten Support handeln,
> wie Dell und HP ihn bei einigen Modellen bieten


gabs schon vor einigen jahren, als IBM rechner mit linux 
in den (endkunden-)markt schieben wollte. 
wurde aufgrund der geringen nachfrage und dem massiv 
erhöhten support wieder eingestellt.
braucht niemand, will niemand..

und wer soll den pinguinaufdruck am rechner BEZAHLEN?


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Mmh, entschuldige wenn ich jetzt zu hart bin, aber was hat Linux mit freier Software zu tun?


 
Linux steht doch quasi für freie Software, fast jede OpenSource Software stammt ursprünglich aus der Linux-Welt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Linux steht doch quasi für freie Software, fast jede OpenSource Software stammt ursprünglich aus der Linux-Welt.


Ja das Märchen höre ich immer wieder.  Also zu meiner definition von freier Software passt das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

was stellst du dir sonst unter "frei" vor?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Freie Software ist das was der Name sagt und nicht das was Linux oder andere GPL Software daraus macht.


----------



## msimpr (12. Juli 2011)

Meint ihr denn das ab dem Jahre 2018 Notebooks mit Ubuntu auf den Markt kommen und Windiws und Mac verdrängen werden?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Sowas würde mich verwundern. Ich denke die Vormachtstellung von Windows verfolgt uns noch mindest 20 Jahre.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2011)

Das wurde Anfang der 90er auch noch über IBM gesagt – und jetzt verdienen die nur noch an Patenten. Ebenso wie MS im Smartphone-Markt pro produziertem Android-Gerät 5 US-Dollar an Patentgebühren bekommt und damit am Ende mehr einnehmen dürfe als mit Windows Phone. Es kann auch sehr schnell wieder vorbei sein mit MS. Wann es soweit ist, bleibt aber Spekulation, fast so sehr wie die Frage nach  Nachfolgern. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist momentan wohl, dass Windows am Untergang des PCs sterben wird.

PS: Es gibt gute Geräte mit vorinstalliertem Linux, aber die muss man schon aktiv suchen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Juli 2011)

Du hast schon recht, es kann schneller gehen als man denkt. Aber im Moment sehe ich einfach keine Anzeichen.  Klar Smartphones und Tablets sind ne feine Sache, aber der PC wird immer noch gebraucht und ich denke das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## msimpr (12. Juli 2011)

Aber spätestens bei der nächten Kriese werden die Leute froh sein wenn es Linux gibt gell


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2011)

Was für ne Krise?


----------



## Ezio (12. Juli 2011)

msimpr schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn das ab dem Jahre 2018 Notebooks mit Ubuntu auf den Markt kommen und Windiws und Mac verdrängen werden?


 
Es gibt schon längst Notebooks mit Ubuntu.


----------



## msimpr (12. Juli 2011)

Aber nicht von Medion oder Acer oder Toshiba oder Lenovo oder oder..


----------



## Jimini (12. Juli 2011)

msimpr schrieb:


> Aber nicht von Medion oder Acer oder Toshiba oder Lenovo oder oder..


 
Da kann mans ja immer noch selber installieren. Aber natürlich ists nervig, wenn man für ein Betriebssystem mitbezahlen muss, das man eigentlich nicht nutzen möchte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## angelicanus (12. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass sich Linux in den nächsten Jahren ein paar Prozente von der Windowsvorherrschaft abknabbern kann, ebenso wie OSX oder die Google OS´s und ggf Web OS. 
Grundlegend wird sich an der Marktmacht von Microsoft und Windows aber wohl kaum etwas ändern. Der Markt wird halt ein wenig bunter, sonst bleibt vorerst alles mehr oder weniger beim alten.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2011)

Linux ist ein gutes OS, finde ich. 

Leider lassen sich sehr viele Leute von der Optik eines Windows 7 oder Mac OSX und wie sie alle heißen, blenden. 

Ich persönlich finde, das Linux viel zu bieten hat, wenn man sich damit auseinander setzt. Und genau für sowas fehlt den Menschen in der heutigen Welt nun mal die Zeit. Daher ist Windows und Mac so erfolgreich. DIE Zukunft ist Linux meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber es hat immer noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden.


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2011)

> Linux ist ein gutes OS, finde ich.
> 
> Leider lassen sich sehr viele Leute von der Optik eines Windows 7 oder Mac OSX und wie sie alle heißen, blenden.



Linux ist erstmal nur ein Kernel auf den Distributionen wie Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint, Android, Chrome OS usw. aufbauen. Von der Optik müssen sich die gar nicht verstecken wie ich finde: http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/ubuntu.png
http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/mint.png
http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/fedora.png
http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/suse.png


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Ne Nein Nö und nein, ich denke nicht das Linux egal welche Distribution auf einem Desktop eine Chance hätte an größerem Marktanteil zu bekommen. Bauer87 sagte ja schon auf verschiedenen Geräten ist es vorhanden und wird auch gut genutzt aber auf Desktops nutzt man dann doch OS mit denen man etwas anfangen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2011)

> Von der Optik müssen sich die gar nicht verstecken wie ich finde:


Seh ich ja genau so. Nur scheinbar gelten halt hier die Vorurteile von früher noch. Da denken die Leute halt an sowas hier:
http://h7.abload.de/img/ubuntu-light-script-usd.png


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Ne Nein Nö und nein, ich denke nicht das Linux egal welche Distribution auf einem Desktop eine Chance hätte an größerem Marktanteil zu bekommen. Bauer87 sagte ja schon auf verschiedenen Geräten ist es vorhanden und wird auch gut genutzt aber auf Desktops nutzt man dann doch OS mit denen man etwas anfangen kann.


 
Du glaubst man kann damit nichts anfangen? Hast du eine Begründung dafür?


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Vlt. für Leute die steht nur Office machen. Aber keine .exe ausführungen ist für eine zu große Einschränkung


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2011)

.exe Dateien sind eine reine Windows-Sache, warum sollte man die irgendwo ausführen können? Ich versuche auch nicht unter Win meine .dmgs zu öffnen. Auf dich trifft das zu was man in Mac-Foren als "Windows-geschädigt" bezeichnet


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Mac-Foren als "Windows-geschädigt" bezeichnet



Also mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen xDDD

Ich behalt mal meine Gedanken bei mir sonst müsstest du gleich weinen xDD


----------



## Ezio (13. Juli 2011)

keine Angst das muss ich auch so nach deinem letzten Post.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Juli 2011)

Es ist immer wieder putzig mit anzusehen, wie sehr sich die Vertreter der Lager direkt wegen jeden Kleinkram in die Köpfe bekommen! 

Ach was würde ich alles für eine Ideelogiefrei Welt geben!


----------



## bingo88 (13. Juli 2011)

Jedes System hat halt Vor- und Nachteile (das Verhältnis variiert halt )


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Vlt. für Leute die steht nur Office machen. Aber keine .exe ausführungen ist für eine zu große Einschränkung


 
Das Argument ist in etwa so viel wert wie "Autos von einem anderen Hersteller als XYZ sind nutzlos, weil mir bei XYZ der Türöffnemechanismus so gut gefällt". Mir scheint, du hast Linux bisher einzig und allein im Lichte der Spieletauglichkeit betrachtet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Vlt. für Leute die steht nur Office machen. Aber keine .exe ausführungen ist für eine zu große Einschränkung


 Unter Windows muss ich  erst mal zusätzliche Programme installieren, um meinen „everyday usage“-Kram zu machen und unter Windows kann ich weder Deb- noch RPM-Pakete installieren. Außerdem passen meine Audi-Rennsitze nicht in meinen neuen Porsche. (Das Argument ist dämlich.)

Dass viele aber schon so viel Kram für Windows haben und daher nicht mehr umsteigen wollen, ist allerdings ein Argument. Wobei man das Problem mit Virtualisierung gut abfedern kann. Selbst Microsoft virtualisiert ja schon die alten Windows-Versionen, damit die alte Software noch läuft. Diese Hemmschwelle wird sich also mit der Zeit absenken.


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2011)

Bei meiner Frau und mir hat Linux bis auf zwei Ausnahmen schon Windows ersetzt. Server, Desktop, Notebooks, Netbook. Alles läuft mit Debian unter (K)Ubuntu.
Einzig mein Spiele PC und das alte Notebook mit der Diagnosesoftware fürs Auto haben noch Windows. Ich vermisse Windows inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich. Für unvermeidliche Sachen habe ich entweder Wine oder ein Windows in VirtualBox auf meinem Desktop.


----------



## LuXTuX (16. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau und mir hat Linux bis auf zwei Ausnahmen schon Windows ersetzt. Server, Desktop, Notebooks, Netbook. Alles läuft mit Debian unter (K)Ubuntu.
> Einzig mein Spiele PC und das alte Notebook mit der Diagnosesoftware fürs Auto haben noch Windows. Ich vermisse Windows inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich. Für unvermeidliche Sachen habe ich entweder Wine oder ein Windows in VirtualBox auf meinem Desktop.



Gut gebrüllt Löwe 

Das einzige, was Linux fehlt sind Spiele. Deswegen wird es weniger benutzt. 
Für mich ist Linux die Zukunft, egal in welcher Form. Windows ist für mich nur noch eine Spieleplattform.


----------



## Lee (17. Juli 2011)

Prinzipiell mag ich Linux. Linux Server aufzusetzen ist zwar super umständlich verglichen mit einem Windows Server, aber mit Linux macht es einfach mehr Spaß.

Im alltag ziehe  ich aber Windows Linux klar vor. Einfach weil alles ohne großen Aufwand reibungslos funktioniert, nicht buggt, oder mir irgendwie auf die Nerven geht. Habe häufiger versucht alltägliches nur noch mit Ubuntu zu machen. Aber wenn so Dinge wie das Zurücksetzen der Auflösung bei Neustart ohne erklärlichen Grund, Multi Monitoring nur umständlich, irgendwelche unerklärlichen Fehlermeldungen und Programm Abstürze, ständige Wlan Disconnects, fehlerhaftes Installieren von Programmen, umständliches Kompilieren von Software, Probleme mit Hardware (Druckertreiber -.- )  und noch viele weitere Kleinigkeiten auftreten, bleibe ich doch lieber bei Windows. Das alles sind zwar keine großen Probleme und lassen sich meist in wenigen Augenblicken oder Minuten beheben, aber es nervt einfach wenn man sich nicht einfach mit dem Laptop auf die Couch setzen kann und ein wenig Arbeiten oder im Netz surfen kann, ohne das ständig irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten auftreten. 

Solange Linux Systeme nicht bugfrei sind wenn man nur mit GUI arbeiten möchte, sehe ich keine Zukunft für das System im Endkundenmarkt. Man kann ja nicht von einem "normaluser", der gerade glücklich seinen ersten PC im Media Markt gekauft hat verlangen, dass er selbstständig in der Lage ist mit Linux "Bugs" und Eigenheiten klar zu kommen, wie wir sie momentan noch haben.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juli 2011)

@Lee: Das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon mal von Windows gedacht. Das was du aufzählst, sind klar Gewohnheitssachen, ich finde (mittlerweile) Windows umständlicher. Alleine die Treiberinstallationen, bei denen man oft sogar wissen muss auf welcher Webseite man Treiber herunterladen kann, sind ein Graus. Und dann muss man für jeden Scheiß (PDFs lesen, Nicht-MP3-Musik hören, etc.) Zusatzprogramme installieren, die man erst mal im Internet suchen muss. (Von den Programmen, die ich sonst benutze, gibt es oft keine Windowsversion.)


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2011)

ich bin der meinung linux hats verpasst. das wird nichts mehr. Es fehlt einfach die Benutzeroberfläche die für jeden verständlich und einfach ist. Apple hat das gut umgesetzt und da gehts vorran mit ihrem Linux! ich denke die werden microsoft demnächst ordentlich zusetzen aber linux an sich hats in meinen augen verpasst.

Im server bereich ist linux eig super! macht spaß,aber es gibt einfach sachen die ich bei nem windows sbs /mac os x server besser finde.


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe es absolut nicht so, dass die Oberflächen der gängigen Linux-Distributionen schwer verständlich wären. Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Leute mit Windows anfangen und dann eben Windows-typische Eigenarten gewohnt sind. Wer gewohnt ist, rechts zu fahren, wird sich anfangs schwer tun, mit Linksverkehr klarzukommen - und umgekehrt. Die modernen Oberflächen von Ubuntu und Konsorten sind eigentlich sehr klar strukturiert und intuitiv bedienbar - aber je besser man sich mit Windows auskennt, desto schwerer ist der Umstieg anfangs. Hat man aber die "das ist bei Windows anders"-Sichtweise erst einmal abgelegt, kommt man in der Regel sehr gut klar.
Apple nutzt übrigens kein Linux - der MacOS-Kern Darwin basiert auf Unix (FreeBSD, glaube ich).

MfG Jimini


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Juli 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> @Lee: Das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon mal von Windows gedacht. Das was du aufzählst, sind klar Gewohnheitssachen, ich finde (mittlerweile) Windows umständlicher. Alleine die Treiberinstallationen, bei denen man oft sogar wissen muss auf welcher Webseite man Treiber herunterladen kann, sind ein Graus. Und dann muss man für jeden Scheiß (PDFs lesen, Nicht-MP3-Musik hören, etc.) Zusatzprogramme installieren, die man erst mal im Internet suchen muss. (Von den Programmen, die ich sonst benutze, gibt es oft keine Windowsversion.)


 
Scheinbar bist du Win98 geschädigt, da wars klar so mit der Treibersache. Mit Win7 hab ich keine  Probleme diesbezüglich. Und die Sache mit dem zusätzlich installieren meinst du nicht wirklich ernst oder? Nur weil die entsprechende Distribution schon alles für dich mit ins Paket packen ist das kein Grund dafür das Linux toll ist. Ich kann mir auch eine Win7-DVD machen in der schon alles drin ist, nenn die Win7-Jade-Edition und werf sie auf den Markt...oh Moment geht ja garnicht weil ich nicht die Rechte daran habe...und hier wäre der einzige Vorteil von einem Desktopeinsatz von Linux, es ist kostenlos und jeder kann es verändern wie er lustig ist. 

Der normale Anwender braucht kein Linux, Windows ist einfacher, flexibler, kompatibler und sowieso schon überall drauf. Warum sollte ich ein umständlicheres Betriebssystem installieren wenn ich ein bestens  funktionierendes schon drauf habe? Einen gescheiten Browser muss ich eh installieren, da auf beiden nur Schund drauf ist.


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Der normale Anwender braucht kein Linux, Windows ist einfacher, flexibler, kompatibler und sowieso schon überall drauf. Warum sollte ich ein umständlicheres Betriebssystem installieren wenn ich ein bestens  funktionierendes schon drauf habe? Einen gescheiten Browser muss ich eh installieren, da auf beiden nur Schund drauf ist.


 
Wieso sollte der normale Anwender Windows brauchen? Ich brauche es nicht und will es auch nicht. Virenscanner installieren, nicht 100%ig wissen, was das System macht, das ist nichts für mich.
-> einfacher: Ansichtssache. Ich finde Windows mittlerweile sehr viel umständlicher zu bedienen. Darüber kann man aber bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag streiten - das ist ähnlich ergebnislos wie der ewige Streit, ob Intel oder AMD besser ist.
-> flexibler: auf was genau beziehst du dich? Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Windows flexibler ist. Ich habe einen selbst angepassten Kernel - Hardware, die ich nicht nutze, wird einfach nicht unterstützt, fertig. Ich kann für JEDES für Gentoo verfügbare Paket festlegen, welche Optionen verfügbar sein sollen. Ich nutze kein GUI? Fein, dann installiere ich entsprechende ABhängigkeiten nicht. Ich will keinen PHP-Support? Dann wird der eben draußen gelassen. Ich will statt MySQL eine andere Datenbank nutzen? Kein Problem, dann wird der MySQL-Support einfach nicht in Programm XYZ eingebaut.

Wenn man natürlich zufrieden mit Windows ist, dann gibt es eigentlich keinen objektiven Grund für einen Wechsel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Apple nutzt übrigens kein Linux - der MacOS-Kern Darwin basiert auf Unix (FreeBSD, glaube ich).
> 
> MfG Jimini


sry ich und unix - linux...ist für mcih ein topf


----------



## sp01 (24. Juli 2011)

[x] Jein
Ich sehe immer noch großen Nachholbedarf für den unbedarften User, der evtl. gerade mal den PC eingeschalted bekommt.
Weiterhin wird/wurde von den Anhängern auch nicht immer freundlich auf Neulinge eingegengen, zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Einen Mac konfigurier ich fast so einfach wie Windows, weshalb der Run in der letzten Zeit auch verstärgt wurde. OK; iPot, iPhone und iPad haben einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss darauf.
Wie schon angesprochen, sind die Geräte welche mit Linux ausgeliefert wurden beim Endkunden nicht besonders angekommen.
Dagegen wird im professionellen Bereich schon seit Jehren/Jahrzehnten auf Linux(Unix) gesetzt.


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der normale Anwender Windows brauchen? Ich brauche es nicht und will es auch nicht. Virenscanner installieren, nicht 100%ig wissen, was das System macht, das ist nichts für mich.
> -> einfacher: Ansichtssache. Ich finde Windows mittlerweile sehr viel umständlicher zu bedienen. Darüber kann man aber bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag streiten - das ist ähnlich ergebnislos wie der ewige Streit, ob Intel oder AMD besser ist.
> -> flexibler: auf was genau beziehst du dich? Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Windows flexibler ist. Ich habe einen selbst angepassten Kernel - Hardware, die ich nicht nutze, wird einfach nicht unterstützt, fertig. Ich kann für JEDES für Gentoo verfügbare Paket festlegen, welche Optionen verfügbar sein sollen. Ich nutze kein GUI? Fein, dann installiere ich entsprechende ABhängigkeiten nicht. Ich will keinen PHP-Support? Dann wird der eben draußen gelassen. Ich will statt MySQL eine andere Datenbank nutzen? Kein Problem, dann wird der MySQL-Support einfach nicht in Programm XYZ eingebaut.
> 
> ...


 
Leute die sowas machen wollen und müssen greifen eh zu Linux, es geht ja um den Rest und der will weder Kernels anpassen noch php und sql kennen und verstehen, der will einfach arbeiten. Der will in einen Laden gehen, einen Drucker kaufen, den anschließen und fertig, der will sich nicht mit Treibersuche und ähnlichem rumschlagen und genau das macht Win7 besser als jedes Linux bei dem ich erst mal schauen muss ob das was ich vorhabe überhaupt mit dem Derivat geht was ich hier habe.
Wo ist Windows bitte umständlicher? Ich klick auf das was ich will und es macht das was ich will ohne eine seltsame Installationsumgebung zu starten wie bei Ubuntu. Linunx spricht einfach den Kern der User an der ein spezielleres System haben will. Die Leute die einfach nur damit arbeiten wollen und auf das maximum an verfügbaren Programmen einfach und schnell zugreifen wollen sind mit Windows wesentlich besser dran.


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2011)

Naja, Tribersuche würde ich eher bei Windows als Problem sehen, unter Linux läuft ja deutlich mehr out-of-the-box. Und die Zeiten, wo man den Grafiktreiber über selbsgebaute Kernelmodule einbinden muss, sind glücklicherweise auch vorbei.

Auch das du grade Ubuntu als Beispiel für "seltsame" Installationen ansprichst... Softwaremanager öffnen und anklicken was man haben will  was ist denn bitte daran kompliziert???


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Leute die sowas machen wollen und müssen greifen eh zu Linux, es geht ja um den Rest und der will weder Kernels anpassen noch php und sql kennen und verstehen, der will einfach arbeiten. Der will in einen Laden gehen, einen Drucker kaufen, den anschließen und fertig, der will sich nicht mit Treibersuche und ähnlichem rumschlagen und genau das macht Win7 besser als jedes Linux bei dem ich erst mal schauen muss ob das was ich vorhabe überhaupt mit dem Derivat geht was ich hier habe.
> Wo ist Windows bitte umständlicher? Ich klick auf das was ich will und es macht das was ich will ohne eine seltsame Installationsumgebung zu starten wie bei Ubuntu. Linunx spricht einfach den Kern der User an der ein spezielleres System haben will. Die Leute die einfach nur damit arbeiten wollen und auf das maximum an verfügbaren Programmen einfach und schnell zugreifen wollen sind mit Windows wesentlich besser dran.


 
Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen, speziell bei Druckern.

Windows: Treiber laden -> Drucker anstecken -> Installation starten -> halbe Stunde warten -> Fertig und viel Müll mit installiert

Linux (und Mac): Drucker anstecken -> Fertig.

Hier kommen fast nur Vorurteile, ich glaube die meisten die hier schreiben haben in letzter Zeit überhaupt kein Linux benutzt.


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen, speziell bei Druckern.
> 
> Windows: Treiber laden -> Drucker anstecken -> Installation starten -> halbe Stunde warten -> Fertig und viel Müll mit installiert
> 
> ...


 
Ich nutze auf meinem Lappi Ubuntu um einfach mal über den Tellerand zu schauen. 

Druckerinstallation bei Windows 7: Drucker auspacken, anschließen -> fertig

Ich weiß nicht mit welcher Version von Windows du unterwegs bist aber seitdem das miese XP endlich nicht mehr benutzt wird ist alles einfacher geworden


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2011)

Das kommt stark auf den Drucker an. Bei HP ist noch immer eine lange Installationsroutine nötig.


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Leute die sowas machen wollen und müssen greifen eh zu Linux, es geht ja um den Rest und der will weder Kernels anpassen noch php und sql kennen und verstehen, der will einfach arbeiten.


Mit den Installationsoptionen bezog ich mich auf die von dir bemängelte Flexibilität von Linux. So etwas ist mit Windows schlichtweg nicht möglich. Ich kann mein Linux-System von Grund auf auf meine Bedürfnisse zuschneidern, das geht mit Windows einfach nicht. Von den Möglichkeiten der Shell will ich an dieser Stelle gar nicht anfangen.



> Wo ist Windows bitte umständlicher? Ich klick auf das was ich will und es macht das was ich will ohne eine seltsame Installationsumgebung zu starten wie bei Ubuntu.


"emerge xyz" / "apt-get install xyz" und das Programm xyz wird heruntergeladen und samt aller benötigten Abhängigkeiten installiert. Für meine Begriffe ist das deutlich fortschrittlicher als das unter Windows übliche Setup. Von dem Vorteil, mittels zweier Befehle sein System samt aller (in den Repos verfügbarer) Software auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen, mal ganz zu schweigen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sp01 (24. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Drucker, das war zB ein Grund warum ich kein Linux mehr nutze.
Windows so wie Mac: auspacken -> anschließen -> fertig (nach Wunsch noch spezielle Software).
Linux: auspacken -> anschließen -> Treibersuche -keinen passenden Treiber gefunden, irgend einen Treiber nehmen -> kein Ausdruck möglich


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2011)

ähm nein?!
Mein Drucker wird nur in Linux automatisch erkannt, bei Win und Mac muss ich ihn manuell hinzufügen.
btw ich frag mich wie du bei Linux Treiber suchen willst, denn die sind im Kernel integriert


----------



## Jimini (24. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> ähm nein?!
> Mein Drucker wird nur in Linux automatisch erkannt, bei Win und Mac muss ich ihn manuell hinzufügen.
> btw ich frag mich wie du bei Linux Treiber suchen willst, denn die sind im Kernel integriert


 
Das ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Ich musste die Treiber für meinen Canon Pixma IP 4000 auch separat herunterladen und installieren, was jetzt aber kein großer Akt war. Unter Windows geht das schneller, das gebe ich zu, dafür wiegt CUPS diese Nachteile für mich wieder deutlich auf.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sp01 (24. Juli 2011)

Es ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller sicher unterschiedlich.
CUPS schön und gut, aber was nützt es mir wenn ich noch nicht mal einen Brief ausgedruckt bekomme. Könnte auch an OpenOffice gelegnen haben. Interessiert mich aber nicht, das Ding muss Arbeiten.
Was mir dagegen immer sehr gut gefallen hat war die Gestaltung und Möglichkeiten des Desktop's.


----------



## Isoroku (25. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Also, die Ursprüngliche Diskussion war ja, ob Linux die Zukunft ist (...oder überhaupt eine Zukunft hat).
In einigen Punkten stimme ich den bereits geschriebenen Posts zu: Auf alles was nicht "Desktop" ist, seien es Server oder eben das ganze Android-Gedöns, IST Linux sowohl Gegenwart als auch Zukunft!
Auf dem Desktop-Markt werden sich m.M.n. 3 Lager ausbilden:

1. DAU will, dass es möglichst unkompliziert funktioniert! Dabei ist es dem DAU egal, dass er bevormundet wird, nie wirklich wissen wird, was sein System da eigentlich alles im Hintergrund fabriziert und horrende Summen für Lizenzen ausgeben muss. -> Windows

2. Schicki-Micki ist was besseres, und deswegen muss es unbedingt ein MAC sein, was anders kommt nicht in die Tüte und Geld spielt sowieso keine Rolle! (Ich weiß, das schreit geradezu nach Vorurteil...aber sorry: mind. 80% der Mac-User die ich persönlich kenne verhalten sich -zumindest in der digitalen Welt- genau so!) -> Apple -> MacOS -> BSD

3. Ich will wissen, was mein Computer da eigentlich treibt, dafür bin ich bereit auch mal ein paar Zeilen zu lesen oder via Versuch-und-Irrtum eine Lösung auszuknobeln. Die Software ist frei, was bedeutet ich kann sie ungehindert nutzen und sogar nach meinen eigenen Vorstellungen modifizieren. 

Was wirklich das einfachere System ist, kann und will ich nicht sagen. Ich habe sowohl unter Windows, als auch unter Linux kryptische Fehlermeldungen gesehen, die einem nicht die Bohne weitergeholfen haben. Sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows hatte ich Treiberprobleme, wobei die unter Windows meist schneller gelöst waren.

Allerdings hatte ich unter Linux noch nie einen totalen Systemabsturz aus dem "blauen Himmel" heraus, was mir unter Windows regelmäßig passierte. Wenn mein Linux streikte, dann weil ich irgendwas falsch konfiguriert hatte, und dies konnte man relativ einfach wieder beheben.

In meinen Augen hat Linux den erheblichen Makel, dass Spiele meist nur mit erheblichen Aufwand zum Laufen zu kriegen sind. Es gibt etliche Probleme, die ich so in der Windows-Welt nie kannte. In der Regel brauche ich einen Tag(!), um selbst ein bei WineHQ mit GOLD verifiziertes Spiel zum Laufen zu bekommen. 

So weit mein Senf!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2011)

Gerade wenn ich das Desaster bei Windowsinstallation mit Mass Storage Treiber denke die man braucht weil Windows mal wieder den Controller nicht kennt bin ich froh um Linux. Ich brauch kein WinLite um die Treiber auf die CD zu basteln und der gleichen. Letztens erst wieder Win7 installiert. Geht ja gut, aber nach gefühlten 20 Stunden und 100 Neustarts sind dann auch alle Updates drauf. Bei Linux brauch ich das nicht. CD rein, Häkchen bei "Updates während der Installation installieren" und am Ende 1x durchstarten. Fertig. Gerade bei der Update Geschichte ist Linux Windows um Jahrhunderte voraus. Neustarts brauch es eigentlich nur beim Kernelupdate.

Vorallem zieh dir mal Treiber aus dem Internet wenn Windows die NIC nicht erkennt  

Die meisten User sind nur unflexibel, daran scheitert es. Ich habe inzwischen mehr Probleme mit der Windowsbedienung. Vorallem vermisse ich die Konsole


----------



## ToPPi (25. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Ubuntu zwar toll, aber an Windows komme ich im Moment nicht vorbei. Ich denke es wird sich im Desktop Segment nichts grossartig ändern, ausser dass Mac OS X vielleicht an Popularität gewinnt.

Zum einen sind da natürlich die Spiele, die mangels OpenGL nicht nativ laufen, was imo sehr schade ist.
Zum anderen bin ich Windows einfach gewohnt, komme schnell an Software, Windows und Office sowie diverse andere Sachen kriege ich dank MSDNAA kostenfrei. Open Office ist für mich ein Graus und ich bin sicherlich kein Poweruser. Ab und zu mal ein Dokument verfassen oder ne Präsentation erstellen.

Perfomancemäßig geht Windows 7 auch ziemlich steil, es läuft stabil und schnell, ich muss nirgendwo lang konfigurieren. Zum Beispiel war die Mikrofoneinrichtung für Teamspeak einfach nur ein Krampf unter Ubuntu. Es hat mich ausserdem gestört, dass der alt-tab Shortcut beim Zocken nicht vorhanden war.

Probleme mit fehlenden Treibern bei Windows gehören eher in die XP Ära, bei Windows 7 muss ich separat eigentlich nur den Grafiktreiber installieren.


----------



## pyro539 (26. Juli 2011)

Schon irgendwie komisch, dass diese Threads über Linux immer in einen Windows-Linux-Flamewar ausarten.

Ist doch klar, dass jeder User hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den beiden Betriebssystemen hat und deshalb darauf schwört, dass "sein" OS das beste ist. Wenn jemand Probleme mit einem Drucker unter Linux hatte, der unter Windows funktioniert, dann ist Linux schlecht. Und umgekehrt ist es genauso.

Ich find es einfach schlimm, wie manche Leute meinen, sie müssten ihr Lieblings-OS verteidigen und anderen Leuten ihre Meinung aufdrücken. Jeder kann doch nutzen was er will.

Und ob Linux die "Zukunft" ist oder nicht ist für die Linux-Gemeinde völlig egal. Open-Source-Software entsteht vermutlich in 99% aller Fälle dadurch, dass ein Entwickler ein Programm/Distribution/Betriebssystem gesucht hat, das es so noch nicht gab und er sich dann entschlossen hat, selbst diese(s)  Programm/Distribution/Betriebssystem zu entwickeln. Linus Torvalds hat den Kernel entwickelt, weil er dabei was lernen wollte. Und heute ist es das größte Open-Source-Projekt der Geschichte. Torvalds war es am Anfang ziemlich egal, wie viele Leute seinen Kernel mal benutzen, er hats einfach getan.
Außerdem hat Open-Source-Software nichts davon, dass es möglichst viele Leute benutzen, im Gegensatz zu proprietären Produkten.

Von dem her ist es auch egal, welches OS die Zukunft ist. Linux wird nicht untergehen, genauso wenig wie Windows oder Mac OS X untergehen wird. Jeder benutzt einfach das was er will. Aber bitte, versucht nicht andere Leute davon zu überreden, was sie benutzen sollen.

Gruß,
pyro


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab vor nem Jahr Windows 7 Professional von meinem Laptop geschmissen und Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit drauf gemacht 
und trauer Windows keine Träne nach. Die Jahre davor habe ich oft mal verschiedene Distributionen ausprobiert aber die
hatten dann doch hier und da ihre Mängel, dass ich dann doch wieder Windows installiert habe. Zum Teil war es mir zu
umständlich die ganze Zeit nur mit Makefiles jongliert. Nun bei Ubuntu brauchte ich das noch nie. Für meine Programme habe
ich das Software Center und PPAs von 3. Anbietern oder ich lade mir irgendwo eine *.deb runter und schon ist installieren sogar
mit weniger Klicks als in Windows möglich. Das einzigste was ich mal aus nem tar.gz entpacken musste war Teamspeak 3 das
startet aber auch einfach mit einem Doppelklick danach ohne das ich ins Terminal müsste. 

Von der Seite sehe ich keine Hindernisse mehr die einen DAU davon abhalten würden Ubuntu zu benutzen. Microsoft Office 2007 läuft
auch bei mir, weil OpenOffice nun mal deutlich schlechter ist das muss man einfach sagen. Wenn man von OpenOffice Calc ein bisschen mehr fordert als ein paar Zellen zu addieren wünscht man sich schnell MS Office.

Allgemein wirkt mir Ubuntu Linux deutlich schlanker als Windows. Ich habe es gehasst mir irgendwelche dummen WinRar Programme runter zuladen die mich dann mit Lizensen stressen und das ich doch bitte registrieren soll. Lauter so klein Scheiss
musste ich erstmal installieren damit ich Windows überhaupt benutzen konnte. Meist habe ich dann zu irgendwelchen gecrackten Versionen von mIRC, WinRAR etc gegriffen was natürlich Sicherheitsrisiko mit sich bringt.

In Linux sind die Programme wesentlich schlanker und klarer Strukturiert. Unter Windows habe ich mir zum Scannen ein gecracktes Photoshop installiert, weil Windows ein geeignetes Programm nicht mitliefert. Das ist dann wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen. Unter Ubuntu geh ich schnell auf Anwendeungen -> Grafik -> Simple Scan und hab ein Programm was nur 3 Knöpfe besitzt Scann, Speichern und Bearbeiten.  Nix musste ich installieren, nix musste ich runterladen, nix musste ich cracken. Keine 2 Sekunden habe ich gebraucht um zu verstehen wie man es bedient. Ein weiteres Beispiel von Windows Software die einfach nur unötig aufgedunzen und ******** ist, ist Skype. Eines der wenigen Programme die mit jedem Update hässlicher, klobiger wurde ohne eine einziges nützliches Feature hin zu zu fügen. Da lobe ich mir mein Linux Client den der einfach eine Kontaktliste hat und 3 Knöpfe zum Anrufen, Auflegen und für Textchat. Was braucht man den mehr?!

Finde es auch optisch ansprechender mit schönen Vektorgrafik Icons aber das ist ja nur subjektiv. Meiner Schwester (nicht sehr PC affin) habe ich mal empfohlen sich eine Live CD zu brennen um ihre Datein zu retten weil der PC nicht mehr in Windows booten konnte. Die war ziemlich überrascht wie gut Linux ist und hat gefragt warum die Leute nicht das anstatt Windows benutzen. So sehr unzugänglich für normalo Users kann es also nicht sein.

Das sind meine Erfahrunge. 

EDIT: Ach ja eines hätte ich fast noch vergessen. Linux bootet einfach 3x schneller als Windows.


----------



## Isoroku (29. Juli 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach ja eines hätte ich fast noch vergessen. Linux bootet einfach 3x schneller als Windows.



... und es fährt 30x schneller runter! 
Allgemein habe ich das Gefühl, dass Windows immer zäher und langsamer ist, als ein Linux. Noch auffälliger ist's wenn die Systeme mehrere Monate alt sind. Das Linux ist fast genau so agil wie in den ersten Tagen nach der Installation. Windows hingegen "verschlammt" bis ins unerträgliche, besonders wenn man ihm viele (De-)Installationen "zugemutet" hat; was einem Linux wiederum ziemlich egal ist.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Zur Bootdauer: mein Gentoo benötigt, wenn es optimiert ist, rund 25 Sekunden, bis es komplett da ist. Von einer HDD, wohlgemerkt. Der Shutdown dürfte nach etwa 10 Sekunden vorüber sein, das habe ich aber noch nie gemessen. Ich stehe des Öfteren innerlich fluchend vor meinem Win7-Arbeitsrechner (Core 2 Duo mit 2 GB RAM - okay, ist nicht gerade optimal) und drehe Däumchen, wenn die Kiste runterfährt.

MfG Jimini

Edit: http://wwwuser.gwdg.de/~yormann/bootchart6.png - das war aber vor über einem Jahr, mittlerweile dürften da nochmal 2 Sekunden weniger drin sein, openrc hat da ziemlich was beschleunigt.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Zur Bootdauer: mein Gentoo benötigt, wenn es optimiert ist, rund 25 Sekunden, bis es komplett da ist. Von einer HDD, wohlgemerkt. Der Shutdown dürfte nach etwa 10 Sekunden vorüber sein, das habe ich aber noch nie gemessen. Ich stehe des Öfteren innerlich fluchend vor meinem Win7-Arbeitsrechner (Core 2 Duo mit 2 GB RAM - okay, ist nicht gerade optimal) und drehe Däumchen, wenn die Kiste runterfährt.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Edit: http://wwwuser.gwdg.de/~yormann/bootchart6.png - das war aber vor über einem Jahr, mittlerweile dürften da nochmal 2 Sekunden weniger drin sein, openrc hat da ziemlich was beschleunigt.


 
Mit ner SSD scheint es ja so eine Schallmauer zu, wenn man unter 30 Sekunden kommt mit Windows 7.  Und das packt man noch nichtmal sicher. Ubuntu mit SSD fährt in unter 10 Sekunden hoch. Mal nach Ubuntu Boottime googlen un die ganzen Videos anschauen.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Zur Bootdauer: mein Gentoo benötigt, wenn es optimiert ist, rund 25 Sekunden, bis es komplett da ist. Von einer HDD, wohlgemerkt. Der Shutdown dürfte nach etwa 10 Sekunden vorüber sein, das habe ich aber noch nie gemessen. Ich stehe des Öfteren innerlich fluchend vor meinem Win7-Arbeitsrechner (Core 2 Duo mit 2 GB RAM - okay, ist nicht gerade optimal) und drehe Däumchen, wenn die Kiste runterfährt.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Edit: http://wwwuser.gwdg.de/~yormann/bootchart6.png - das war aber vor über einem Jahr, mittlerweile dürften da nochmal 2 Sekunden weniger drin sein, openrc hat da ziemlich was beschleunigt.


 
Mit ner SSD scheint es ja so eine Schallmauer zu, wenn man unter 30 Sekunden kommt mit Windows 7.  Und das packt man noch nichtmal sicher. Ubuntu mit SSD fährt in unter 10 Sekunden hoch. Mal nach Ubuntu Boottime googlen un die ganzen Videos anschauen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. August 2011)

Und wenn man sich etwas mehr auskennt und sein Initsystem optimiert, ist selbst ein Gameboy langsamer 

Momentan läuft auf meinem Rechner nur Windows, aber nur weil ich keine Lust auf Dualboot habe, denn jedes mal wenn ich Windows neu installiere, wenn es mir zu fett wird, darf ich meinen MBR neu schreiben, damit ich GRUB wieder zum Laufen bekomme. 

Auf meinem Netbook läuft normalerweise auch Linux, aber die Treiberunterstützug (Lenovo S10) ist nicht sehr gut. Ich darf mir meinen WLAN Treiber nachinstallieren (ich hab aber gehört, dass der Hersteller endlich nen OSS Treiber veröffentlicht hat), die Intel GPU wird nicht annähernd ausgereizt, was darin resultiert, dass selbst Compiz ruckelt.
Ich kann mich auch nicht so recht für eine Distribution entscheiden. Debian und CentOS sind mir zu alt, Ubuntu ist mir zu lahm, Fedora hab ich Repositorygefrickel, Arch Linux ebenso und bei Gentoo will ich mir keinen DistCC Crosscompiler unter Windows zusammenfrickeln  

Langfristig plane ich aber komplett auf Linux umzusteigen, denn in den 7 Jahren, die ich mit Linux als kleines OS für zwischendurch benutze, sehe ich riesige Fortschritte in der Kompatibilität und Benutzerfreundlichkeit. Früher unter Suse 9: Kernelmodul für Nvidia GPU runterladen, X beenden, in der Bash kompilieren und installieren. Mit Wine konnte man maximal Minesweeper spielen.

Heute mit Ubuntu: Gleich beim ersten Systemstart werden proprietäre Treiber nachinstalliert, beim Öffnen der ersten MP3 gleich der Codec heruntergeladen und die Paketverwaltung sieht mehr nach Apple Appstore aus denn je. Mit Wine konnte ich Portal spielen als wäre es nativ installiert und Crysis konnte ich auch halbwegs zum laufen bringen.

Und die Zukunft sieht auch rosig aus: Gallium3D mit eventueller DX Unterstützung sorgt endlich dafür, dass viele Performanceprobleme von Spielen unter Wine verschwinden. Zudem befindet sich Steam für Linux in Entwicklung und Steam hat Mac auch viele neue und gute Spiele gebracht. 

Also ist Linux zumindest _meine_ Zukunft, aber langfristig werden immer mehr Menschen auch Linux benutzen, weil viele alte Probleme der Vergangenheit angehören und Vorurteile irgendwann aussterben.


----------



## sp01 (7. August 2011)

Da bin ich aber gespannt. Ich werd erst mal bei Apple bleiben.
Das letzte mal war mir Ubuntu noch zu unausgereift, das war vor ungefähr drei Jahren. So lange nicht mal Drucker out of the Box laufen, USB Sticks nur teilweise erkannt werden usw. ist es für mich keine Lösung.


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

Hatte bevor ich auf 10.10 komplett umgestiegen bin die 8.xx Version getestet.
Zwischen den beiden liegen qualitativ WELTEN, was Aussehen, Bedienbarkeit und Kompatibilität angeht.
Und das sind keine 3 Jahre die zwischen den liegen. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du da noch
Kompatibilitätsprobleme hast. Hab bei meinem Vater noch Win 7 drauf und so alltägliche Sachen wie Dateien
kopieren, installieren, Fester switchen etc auf Linux alles viel angenehmer! Früher auch eher enttäuscht gewesen, weil
es die Erwartungen nie so ganz erfüllen konnte von daher auch eher skeptisch eingestellt gewesen aber HUI HAT SICH DA WAS GETAN!

Den Sprung auf 11.04 habe ich nicht mit gemacht, weil mir der Unity Desktop zu OSX like aussieht und ich das abgrundtief 
hässlich finde. Menüs im Fensterrahmen und Dock an der linken Seite was den Desktop total unsymetrisch wirken lässt.
GNOME kann man trotzdem noch auswählen, wenn man möchte.


----------



## entropie (9. August 2011)

<<8sek Boottime mit meinem Arch Linux mit e17 Desktop

Ich denke Linux hat heute schon gewonnen, aber nur im Server Bereich aber dort spielt die Musik vorallem zukünftig mit cloud usw. Ich setzte seid Jahren auf meinem Desktop Arch ein. Verstehe euch gar nicht warum ihr Ubuntu verwendet, die nehmen euch doch alles schöne an Linux. Für mich ist Linux ein Rolling Release, Vanille Pakete und unendliche Individualisierbarkeit.

Ich denke im Home Bereich wird sich Linux niemals durchsetzten den dafür ist einfach zuwenig Wissen bei den Nutzern vorhanden und es gibt zu viele Hardware Hersteller die keine Treiber anbieten.


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

entropie schrieb:


> <<8sek Boottime mit meinem Arch Linux mit e17 Desktop
> 
> Ich denke Linux hat heute schon gewonnen, aber nur im Server Bereich aber dort spielt die Musik vorallem zukünftig mit cloud usw. Ich setzte seid Jahren auf meinem Desktop Arch ein. Verstehe euch gar nicht warum ihr Ubuntu verwendet, die nehmen euch doch alles schöne an Linux. Für mich ist Linux ein Rolling Release, Vanille Pakete und unendliche Individualisierbarkeit.
> 
> *Ich denke im Home Bereich wird sich Linux niemals durchsetzten den dafür ist einfach zuwenig Wissen bei den Nutzern vorhanden und es gibt zu viele Hardware Hersteller die keine Treiber anbieten.*



Und ich denke gerade da hat Ubuntu viel für Linux an sich getan! Weil es einfach so benutzerfreundlich ist wurde es überhaupt
so bekannt und beliebt. Nicht jeder möchte alles 15 Stunden lang aus dem Quellcode kompilieren. Aber wenn man erstmal mit Ubuntu Lunte gerochen hat wechselt man vielleicht später mal zu Arch. Der direkte Umstieg von Windows zu Arch wäre wohl zu Hart.


----------



## Bauer87 (9. August 2011)

Mein kleiner Bruder (11) hat ein paar Spiele bei mir gesehen, die ich nur für Linux habe. Hab dann nen Dualboot auf dem Familienrechner eingerichtet, wobei ich Ubuntu auf nem Loopback-Device auf der Windows-Partition installiert habe, damit meine Eltern das theoretisch wieder loswerden können. (Mein Vater da etwas eigen. Wenn irgendwas mit dem Computer nicht klappt, ist am Ende „dieses Linux“ Schuld, obwohl es auf ner ganz anderen Platte liegt. So ist es dann halt weg und muss neu installiert werden…)

Hab ihm dann noch ein bisschen gezeigt, wie er das Menu in Unity öffnet und das war es eigentlich. Direkt am zweiten Tag erzählt er mir fröhlich, dass er mehrere tolle, neue Spiele im Software-Center gefunden hat. (Unter Windows probiert er ungern viele verschiedene Programme aus, weil ihm das Installieren zu lange dauert.) Und er fand sogar Unity schick…


----------



## entropie (9. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Und ich denke gerade da hat Ubuntu viel für Linux an sich getan! Weil es einfach so benutzerfreundlich ist wurde es überhaupt
> so bekannt und beliebt. Nicht jeder möchte alles 15 Stunden lang aus dem Quellcode kompilieren. Aber wenn man erstmal mit Ubuntu Lunte gerochen hat wechselt man vielleicht später mal zu Arch. Der direkte Umstieg von Windows zu Arch wäre wohl zu Hart.



Bei mir jedenfalls war es nicht so. Ich hatte das Glück das mir ein Kommilitone vor Jahren des erste mal Arch aufgesetzt hat. Hatte bis dahin eigentlich keinen Kontakt zu Linux gehabt. Irgendwann muss man es dann selber machen es dauerte 4 Stunden bis es wieder so war wie ich wollte, heute dauert es noch 15 Minuten. Ich denke absolut jeder schafft es sich zb nach der Arch wiki ein Linux zu bauen. 

Ich denke ganz einfach es macht keinen Sinn etwas zu nutzten ohne es zu verstehen. Gerade in der diesmonatigen Ausgabe von PCGH mit dem Home Server sieht man zu was so etwas führt. Ubuntu Server hat eine GUI, gerade bei Servern sollte man verstehen was man tut den dort ist es wichtig. Das führt dann im Endeffekt dazu das es überall Home Server gibt die jeder X-Beliebige hacken kann.

Bei einem Desktop OS ist es ok es nicht verstehen zu wollen, bei einem Server nicht mehr finde ich.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Für den Home User wird linux in absehbarer Zukunft nicht zum 24/7 system werden denke ich. Die meisten wollen einfach nur ne runde Daddeln und sich nicht mit wine und cedega auseinander setzen. es ist ist viel einfacher eine CD zu installieren und einfach zu spielen als erstmal den alles unter Linux einzustellen. Wenn die hersteller für win und Linux programmieren würden wäre Linux warscheinlich innhalb von 1-2 jahren "the weapon of choice"...just my 2 cents


----------



## blackout24 (12. August 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Für den Home User wird linux in absehbarer Zukunft nicht zum 24/7 system werden denke ich. Die meisten wollen einfach nur ne runde Daddeln und sich nicht mit wine und cedega auseinander setzen. es ist ist viel einfacher eine CD zu installieren und einfach zu spielen als erstmal den alles unter Linux einzustellen. Wenn die hersteller für win und Linux programmieren würden wäre Linux warscheinlich innhalb von 1-2 jahren "the weapon of choice"...just my 2 cents




Komisch beim Spielen unter Linux musste ich noch nie was einstellen. Mit Winetricks macht es das alles automatisch oder man nimmt Crossover Games da gibts auch einfach eine Datei in den schon drin steht was alles beim installieren als Dependencies mitinstalliert werden muss.

Vorallem wer sagt das der normale "Home User" unbedingt spielen will? Ich hab die letzten 7 Jahre auch nichts mehr
gezockt außer Diablo 2 und Quake 3, weil der PC rein technisch  garnicht zu anderem in der Lage wäre und die neuen Spiele mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen haben. Bin deswegen nicht unbedingt traurig gewesen oder hab irgendwas vermisst.


----------



## FromDusk (12. August 2011)

ich würd sagen Linux wird in 10 jahren noch genauso genutzt wie jetzt, also kaum altagstauglich, für server und ähnlich ja, aber da der größte teil der pc user wohl zum daddeln geneigt ist werden diese immer wieder bei Windows ankommen.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> da der größte teil der pc user wohl zum daddeln geneigt ist werden diese immer wieder bei Windows ankommen.




Dass dürfte wohl eher eine kleine Minderheit sein.


----------



## donnerr (13. August 2011)

Ja

Und wenn die nächste Wirtschaftskriese im Anmarsch ist dann werden die Leute froh sein wenn es ein kostenfreies BS gibt.


----------



## FromDusk (13. August 2011)

Na ja ich glaube nicht das irgendwelche Firmen, (denke da an ne Bürofachkraft die ihre Office-Briefe / Tabellen ect. schreibt), ihre Mitarbeiter mal schnell alle auf Linux trimmen. 

Aber man weiß ja nie wir werden sehen


----------



## blackout24 (13. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> Na ja ich glaube nicht das irgendwelche Firmen, (denke da an ne Bürofachkraft die ihre Office-Briefe / Tabellen ect. schreibt), ihre Mitarbeiter mal schnell alle auf Linux trimmen.
> 
> Aber man weiß ja nie wir werden sehen


 
Warum sollte man die auf Linux trimmen müssen? Wenn du gerade von ner Bürofachkraft redest muss die eh nur ein E-Mail Programm öffnen können und Tabellenkalkulation. Wo soll da das Problem liegen? Klickst ein Icon an und das Programm startet.

Bei mir schleicht sich so der Verdacht ein, dass du noch nie Linux benutzt hast. 

Naja als ich 15 war und dachte, dass der PC dazu entwickelt wurde um darauf Counter Strike zu spielen hab ich auch so gedacht.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. August 2011)

[x] Definitiv Ja!
Also ich muss sagen, viele der Argumente, die einige hier gegen Linux (umständlich, keine Treiber...) gebracht haben, sprechen bei mir eher für Linux.
Seit ich Ubuntu auf meinem Laptop hab, merk ich erst wie schnell der sein kann. Systemstart geht innerhalb von Sekunden (und nicht Minuten bei Win), 
Bedienung ist wesentlich einfacher, vor allem auch auf dem relativ kleinen Bildschirm.
Und solche Sachen wie virtuelle Desktops etc. will ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr missen 
Softwareinstallation? Also einfach als über das Ubuntu Software-Center gehts wirklich nicht. Wenn ich bei Windows ein Programm installieren will, heißt das:
Browser->google->Download...->Explorer->Ausführen->Installation durchklicken
bei Ubuntu
Softwarecenter->Suche->Installieren
Fertig.

Von der Treiberseite her hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Multibildschirm geht sogar ohne Einrichtung, einfach Bildschirm dran und Modus auswählen. 
Bestes Beispiel: Drucker unter Windows (Canon Laser, schon etwas älter...) Anstecken, "Windows konnte keinen passenden Treiber finden" 
Herstellerseite: "Für Windows 7 gibt es leider keinen Treiber"  Danke.
Ubuntu: Angeschlossen, funktionert 

Bis auf meinen Spiel-PC auf dem noch 7 läuft, gibts bei mir eigentlich kein Windows mehr, Server, Laptop, HTPC...
und den Umstieg nach fast 10 Jahren nur Windows hab ich bis jetzt nicht bereut


----------



## blackout24 (14. August 2011)

Bin gestern von Ubuntu auf Arch Linux umgestiegen. Die Vorteile eines Rolling Releases und dieVermeidung von Unity bei Ubuntu haben mich überzeugt. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht das zu installieren und zu konfigurieren. Wenn man es zum erstenmal gemacht hat ist man mit Ubuntu natürlich schneller fertig lernt aber weniger.  Hatte so einige AHA Momente z.B. den Displaymanager mit ~/.xinitrc verknüpfen.

Habe nun Gnome 3 drauf und muss dem guten Herrn Torvald leider wiedersprechen. Ein "Unholy Mess" hat mich nicht erwartet. Finde es sogar ziemlich ansprechend. Dabei dachte ich immer über ein stink normales Panel das die Anwendungen auflistet und Orte geht nichts. Moderner als meiner alter Gnome 2.x Desktop aber nicht so hart auf OSX getrimmt wie Unity. Am Außsehen brauchte ich garnix ändern auch, wenn ich meine Faneza Icons und Ambiance ins Herz geschlossen habe. Die Optik ist auf Anhieb klasse.
Und das beste ist. DAS DING IST BRUTALST SCHNELL!

Schon beim Starten von Nautilus oder dem Gnome Terminal hab ich das gemerkt. Das ist einfach sofort da, während es bei Ubuntu rund eine Sekunde gedauert hat.


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2011)

Ich kann den Hype um Arch nicht nachvollziehen - wobei es bei mir auch rund 2 Jahre her ist, dass ich diese Distribution genutzt habe. Bisher haben mich apt, Pacman und Konsorten immer sehr schnell wieder in die Arme von Portage getrieben. Aber letztendlich ists eine Frage des Geschmacks - und das kommt dann der bunten Landschaft von hunderten Distributionen zu Gute.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Komisch beim Spielen unter Linux musste ich noch nie was einstellen. Mit Winetricks macht es das alles automatisch oder man nimmt Crossover Games da gibts auch einfach eine Datei in den schon drin steht was alles beim installieren als Dependencies mitinstalliert werden muss.
> 
> Vorallem wer sagt das der normale "Home User" unbedingt spielen will? Ich hab die letzten 7 Jahre auch nichts mehr
> gezockt außer Diablo 2 und Quake 3, weil der PC rein technisch  garnicht zu anderem in der Lage wäre und die neuen Spiele mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen haben. Bin deswegen nicht unbedingt traurig gewesen oder hab irgendwas vermisst.



naja, es macht aber dennoch einen unterschied ob ich ein spiel einfach per CD installiere oder ob ich es erst über Wine machen muss. Aussderm ist meines wissens nach kein DX10 oder 11 möglich. Dann hat man mit Wine oder generell mit Linux bei 80-90% der spiele weniger Frames und dazu sehen sie halt auch noch schlechter aus aufgrund der fehlenden Treiber optimierung. 
 Wie gesagt für den Home User der Aktuelle spiele mit den besten einstellungen Spielen will keine gute zukunfts perpektive
für den Mediacenter User sieht es da schon anders aus.
und server....naja da muss ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## DukeNukem (15. August 2011)

Mich würd mal interessieren wer von euch benutzt NUR Linux??


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2011)

DukeNukem schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wer von euch benutzt NUR Linux??


 
Ich setze auf Router / Firewall, Fileserver, Notebook und Desktop Gentoo ein, auf den Serversystemen einen gehärteten Gentoo-Kernel. Auf einem älteren Notebook läuft momentan Xubuntu, weil das Kompilieren der Software dort etwas länger dauern würde - aber ich überlege, ob ich nicht auch dort auf Gentoo umsteige.
Meine Frau hat auf Desktop und Notebook Kubuntu laufen, auf unseren Smartphones läuft Android. 

WindowsXP läuft bei mir zu Testzwecken in einer VM, meine Frau hat es auf dem Notebook nebenbei installiert, da sie das für Samsung Kies benötigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DukeNukem (15. August 2011)

OK bis jetzt einer


----------



## FromDusk (15. August 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dass dürfte wohl eher eine kleine Minderheit sein.


 

Eine Kleine Minderheit ??
Wenns eine kleine Minderheit wäre warum kommen dann jeden Monat 20ig neue Spiele herraus ??
 Warum gehen dann 245.000 Besucher zur Gamescom ??
------------------------------------------------------------------


57,8 Millionen Titel, PC-Spielemarkt gewinnt Marktanteile







übrigens hier mal rein schauen
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/os-market-share.aspx?qprid=9
Da siehts für Linux nicht gerade rosig aus


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> OS market share news
> Da siehts für Linux nicht gerade rosig aus


 
Dass Microsoft seit über 20 Jahren deutlicher Marktführer im Consumer-Bereich ist, ist nichts neues.
Das schöne ist ja, dass die Marktanteile für Linux völlig egal sind - ob ein Projekt weiterentwickelt wird, hängt nicht direkt vom Erfolg ab.

MfG Jimini


----------



## FromDusk (15. August 2011)

das bestreitet auch niemand, ist ja auch gut wenn man bei Linux am seinem eigenen OS rum basteln kann, aber größere Marktanteile wird es wohl für Linux nicht geben in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## blackout24 (15. August 2011)

DukeNukem schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wer von euch benutzt NUR Linux??


 
*meld*

"Dann hat man mit Wine oder generell mit Linux bei 80-90% der spiele weniger Frames und dazu sehen sie halt auch noch schlechter aus aufgrund der fehlenden Treiber optimierung. "

Ich benutz den offiziellen nVidia Treiber 280.13... 
Wenn der nicht optimiert ist welcher den sonst?

Das schöne ist ja das Wine kein Emulator ist wie der Name schon sagt. Performance nachteile hatte ich noch nirgends.


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2011)

WOW lief bei mir mit Wine übrigens deutlich besser als unter Windows. Andere Spiele kann ich nicht vergleichen. Dass Linux noch keine Spieleplattform ist, sollte aber klar sein - wessen Fokus auf Spielen liegt, kommt um Windows nicht herum. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (15. August 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> WOW lief bei mir mit Wine übrigens deutlich besser als unter Windows. Andere Spiele kann ich nicht vergleichen. Dass Linux noch keine Spieleplattform ist, sollte aber klar sein - wessen Fokus auf Spielen liegt, kommt um Windows nicht herum.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Die Leute die glauben das die meisten Windows User spielen wollen sollen mal abwarten, bis sie älter geworden sind. 
Erstens wird einen die Daddelei dann nur noch am Rande interessieren und zweitens (solang man nicht in Hartz IV gerutscht ist) wird man dafür sowieso kaum noch Zeit haben, wenn einen der Ernst des Lebens eingeholt hat und man nicht mehr bei Mami und Papi wohnt.

Mit 14 fand ich's cool Quake 3 zu spielen, weils ja ab 18 war. Mit 18 hing mir alles schon zum Hals raus, weil keine wirklich neuen Spiele raus kommen sondern immer das selbe bloss wieder gekaut mit neuer Grafik. Mit 24 schlicht keine Zeit mehr irgendwas großartig zu zocken da bin ich mit Gelegenheitsdaddeln über Wine mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## FromDusk (15. August 2011)

Na wenn du durch Haus, Familie Kinder, Arbeit nicht mal mehr ein bisl Zeit has machste irgendwas verkehrt. ;-D Nen bisl Strategiespiel wie CIV 5 geht doch immer. Für RISEN oder ähnliches haste dann wirklich keine zeit mehr das stimmt, da schreit das Kind immer in die Dialoge lol


----------



## Bauer87 (15. August 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang ausschließlich Linux genutzt und bis Skyrim rauskommt könnte es auch so bleiben. Ich hab halt ein Wintendo, das nur zum Spielen hochgefahren wird – und das auch nur, wenn das Spiel unter Windows wirklich unkomplizierter und besser läuft. Da ich sehr gerne Indy-Games spiele, brauche ich meist kein Windows. (Wenn dann mal wieder ein Windows-Spiel bei mir landet, heißt es meist erst mal einen Tag lang Updates installieren…)




FromDusk schrieb:


> Eine Kleine Minderheit ??
> Wenns eine kleine Minderheit wäre warum kommen dann jeden Monat 20ig neue Spiele herraus ??
> Warum gehen dann 245.000 Besucher zur Gamescom ??


1/3 der Deutschen sind Computerspieler, du hast also in einer gewissen Weise Recht. Allerdings zocken die nicht alle Crysis 2, sondern u.a. auch Browsergames, etc. Und dafür braucht man kein Windows – ebensowenig wie für Minecraft und die meisten (anderen) Indy-Games.

PS: Den Marktanteil von Linux ermitteln zu wollen ist müßig, es gibt dafür einfach kein zuverlässiges Verfahren. Die n größten Webseiten zu nehmen, verzerrt zum Beispiel das Bild auf ganz natürliche Weise in Richtung der mehr genutzten Systeme: Eine Seite, die Windows-User anspricht, wird eher zu einer der meistgenutzen Seiten werden als eine , die Linuxnutzer anspricht. So gibt es z.B. Downloadportale mit vielen Besuchern – für Linuxnutzer sind Downloadportale aber völlig irrelevant.


----------



## FromDusk (16. August 2011)

Na ja 58 Mio verkauft PC spiele sagen was anderes, is aber auch egal. ich glaube das Linux für den Otto-Normal Verbraucher keine Option ist. Da wird Microsoft auch schön drauf achten. (auch wenn es den Linux Nutzern nicht gefällt) Denn die 80% der PC Nutzer die nix mit Programmierung und Informatik zu tun haben werden weiter die Microsoft Produkte KAUFEN und nicht das KOSTENLOSE Linux verwenden.


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> Denn die 80% der PC Nutzer die nix mit Programmierung und Informatik zu tun haben werden weiter die Microsoft Produkte KAUFEN und nicht das KOSTENLOSE Linux verwenden.


 
Das halte ich für ein Vorurteil. Linux ist seit Jahren auch ohne Programmier- und tiefere Informatikkenntnisse (von grundlegenden PC-Kenntnissen mal abgesehen) sehr gut nutzbar. Falls du dich jedoch auf die immer noch verbreitete Meinung "was kostenlos ist, kann ja nix taugen" beziehst, muss ich dir leider Recht geben - viele denken immer noch, dass etwas, was viel Geld kostet, besser sein muss als etwas, was es gratis gibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## FromDusk (16. August 2011)

Ich sage ja nicht das es schlecht ist, auch wenn manchmal viele Köche den Brei verderben.
Manches is wirklich gut gemacht


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2011)

Was macht der Ottonormal Benutzer den? Wenn ich mein Vater mal dazu zählen würde, ruft der seine E-Mails ab hört
sich seine MP3s an und guckt auf Youtube Videos und erstellt vielleicht ab und zu mal eine Tabellenkalkulation für seine Finanzen.
Ist mit Linux natürlich unmöglich! 

Anscheind reden am liebste solche Leute über Linux, die es noch nie ausprobiert haben. 
Ist wie noch nie gepoppt zu haben aber ständig über Sex zu reden.

So ich bin dann mal Torchlight spielen auf meinem unoptimierten Nvidia 64-Bit Linux Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## Isoroku (16. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> Na ja 58 Mio verkauft PC spiele sagen was anderes, is aber auch egal. ich glaube das Linux für den Otto-Normal Verbraucher keine Option ist. Da wird Microsoft auch schön drauf achten. (auch wenn es den Linux Nutzern nicht gefällt) Denn die 80% der PC Nutzer die nix mit Programmierung und Informatik zu tun haben werden weiter die Microsoft Produkte KAUFEN und nicht das KOSTENLOSE Linux verwenden.



Moin!

Auf was bezieht sich die Angabe "58 Mio. verkaufte PC Spiele"? Deutschlandweit? Innerhalb welcher Zeit? Ich bezeichne mich als Gelegenheitsspieler, und habe dennoch mehr als 20 Spiele im Regal stehen (also, ich zähle nur die gekauften) Wenn man als repräsentativ annähme, hieße das, dass sich diese 58 Mio. Spiele auf ca. 3 Mio. Einwohner verteilen, was dann gerade mal 2,4 % der Bevölkerung wären. Ich will damit sagen: benenne bitte die Parameter Deiner Statistik, damit man sich wirklich ein Bild machen kann. Danke!

Iso.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. August 2011)

FromDusk schrieb:


> Denn die 80% der PC Nutzer (…) werden weiter die Microsoft Produkte KAUFEN und nicht das KOSTENLOSE Linux verwenden.


Ich habe meist eher folgenden Eindruck:


> Denn die 80% der PC  Nutzer (…) werden  weiter Software RAUBKOPIEREN und nicht das KOSTENLOSE Linux  verwenden.


Immer getreu dem Motto: Was nichts kostet, taugt auch nichts, also besorge ich mir die teuerste Software von irgendwo her. Was viel kostet, das muss auch gut sein.


----------



## sp01 (17. August 2011)

Ich denke das Otto Normaluser sich in naher Zukunft kein Linux installieren. 
Das liegt evtl. auch daran das immer noch zu viele Treiber installiert bzw. ausgesucht werden müssen.
Spielen native unter Linux, er nicht. Zuerst einen Emulator zu brauchen ist den meisten schon zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Otto Normaluser sich in naher Zukunft kein Linux installieren.
> Das liegt evtl. auch daran das immer noch zu viele Treiber installiert bzw. ausgesucht werden müssen.
> Spielen native unter Linux, er nicht. Zuerst einen Emulator zu brauchen ist den meisten schon zu viel Aufwand.



Welche Treiber suchen? Selbst bei aktueller Hardware bis heute nicht einen Treiber suchen müssen. Wir reden nicht von Windows. Immer diese Argumente die keine sind.


----------



## blackout24 (17. August 2011)

Wenn man nochnichtmal gerafft hat das die Treiber IM KERNEL sind disqualifiziert das einen für jegliche
Diskussion ob Linux alltagstauglich ist oder nicht.   Von welchen Emulatoren sprichst du? Wine ist übrigens die
Abkürzung für "Wine is not an Emulator"  Es wird einfach der Windows Layer zusätzlich implementiert.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn man nochnichtmal gerafft hat das die Treiber IM KERNEL sind disqualifiziert das einen für jegliche
> Diskussion ob Linux alltagstauglich ist oder nicht.


 
Es sind aber nicht alle Treiber im Kernel implementiert...davon abgesehen kann man bei Bedarf Treiber auch modular einbinden, dass diese also nicht fest in den Kernel einkompiliert werden.
Man muss zwar MANCHE Treiber von externen Quellen laden, aber das ist bei Windows ja nicht anders. Zugegeben, es kommt auch recht selten vor (zuletzt bei meiner Roccat Kova+ vor einem halben Jahr, da kam dann aber ein paar Wochen, nachdem ich einen Treiber installiert hatte, ein Kernel mit der entsprechenden Unterstützung raus).

Andererseits bringen zumindest die gentoo-sources Treiber für irgendwelche Lego-Sachen mit 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Fragile Heart (18. August 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Vorurteil. Linux ist seit Jahren auch ohne Programmier- und tiefere Informatikkenntnisse (*von grundlegenden PC-Kenntnissen mal abgesehen*) sehr gut nutzbar.


So und was glaust du wohl, wieviele "normale" User die haben? 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn man nochnichtmal gerafft hat das die Treiber IM KERNEL sind disqualifiziert das einen für jegliche
> Diskussion ob Linux alltagstauglich ist oder nicht.


Deine Aussage impliziert das alle Treiber im Kernel sind, was definitiv falsch ist. Aber selbst wenn man von diesen Punkt absieht, wieso sollte das jemanden disqualifizieren über die Altagstauglichkeit von Linux zu reden? Würde ja auch bedeuten, dass du icht über Prozessoren reden kannst, wenn du nicht weißt wie das mit den Micro Code ist oder?


----------



## amdfreak (19. August 2011)

@FragileHeart : Ich bin einer von diesen "normalen" Usern. Meine Programmierkentnisse sind gleich null, das Terminal benütze ich nur, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss und ich im INet eine Lösung gefunden hab.

Und Linux _ist _alltagstauglich, vor allem Ubuntu. Das kann genauso viel wie Windows, und bietet erfahrenen Usern eben noch ein bisschen mehr Freiheit. Der einzige Grund, warum Linux so unbekannt ist, ist das Monopol von Microsoft.


----------



## lu89 (25. August 2011)

Ich habe mir heute auch mal Ubuntu installiert. Unter Win7 habe ich bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht bis meine Soundkarte lief. Bei Ubuntu klappte das auf Anhieb. Ich behaupte, das Linux für alle Leute, die nicht spielen, das bessere OS ist.


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2011)

Das würde ich eher MacOs zuschreiben.


----------



## lu89 (25. August 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich eher MacOs zuschreiben.



Das kann man sich aber nicht legal kostenlos runterladen.


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch mal Ubuntu installiert. Unter Win7 habe ich bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht bis meine Soundkarte lief. Bei Ubuntu klappte das auf Anhieb. Ich behaupte, das Linux für alle Leute, die nicht spielen, das bessere OS ist.


 
"Besser" ist immer subjektiv. Jemand, der unbedingt Photoshop benutzen will, wird das sicherlich anders sehen. Es kommt halt auf die Anforderungen an. Davon abgesehen bin ich aber deiner Meinung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (26. August 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Das kann man sich aber nicht legal kostenlos runterladen.


 
Du kannst das Darwin Betriebsystem kostenlos runterladen worauf es basiert ohne den Grafik Schnick Schnack.
Ist ein BSD Derivat.


----------



## Fragile Heart (26. August 2011)

amdfreak schrieb:


> @FragileHeart : Ich bin einer von diesen "normalen" Usern.


Sorry, aber bist du nicht! Ich muss nur auf deine Signatur schauen um das zu wissen. 

Der normale User weiß nicht wirklich was da vor ihn steht. Er kann das Gerät bedienen, aber wie es funktioniert, was drin ist ist und und und, interessiert ihn sowas von gar nicht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. August 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute auch mal Ubuntu installiert. Unter Win7 habe ich bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht bis meine Soundkarte lief. Bei Ubuntu klappte das auf Anhieb. Ich behaupte, das Linux für alle Leute, die nicht spielen, das bessere OS ist.


Aufgrund einer einzelnen Erfahrung eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen, halte ich für unvorsichtig.
Windows 7 lieferte bei meinem alten, wie auch bei meinem neuen Board, sofort Ton, auch ohne Treiber des Herstellers. Habe mit dem alten MB auch mal Ubuntu probiert - kein Tönchen drang je aus den Lautsprechern...


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Du kannst das Darwin Betriebsystem kostenlos runterladen worauf es basiert ohne den Grafik Schnick Schnack.
> Ist ein BSD Derivat.


 
Das ist dann nicht mehr benutzerfreundlich


----------



## blackout24 (27. August 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das ist dann nicht mehr benutzerfreundlich



Kommt auf den Benutzer an. Für manche ist shell benutzerfreundlicher als GUI.


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. August 2011)

Ich habe das bezogen auf die Mac-Benutzerfreundlichkeit 

Leute, die die OSX Shell (=Bash) bequemer finden als die GUI, sind wahrscheinlich eher Linuxuser...


----------



## biohaufen (31. August 2011)

lu89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir heute auch mal Ubuntu installiert. Unter Win7 habe ich bestimmt 2 Stunden gebraucht bis meine Soundkarte lief. Bei Ubuntu klappte das auf Anhieb. Ich behaupte, das Linux für alle Leute, die nicht spielen, das bessere OS ist.



Ich auch, aber ich zocke mit meinem PC xD und PlaywithLinux und Wine sind dazu eher ungeeignet


----------



## maxscmitz (1. September 2011)

@jimini
photoshop bei linux ist "gimp". 
dabei läuft gimp sogar auch auf windows. 
hab sogar mal mit ein paar freunden einen test zwischen photoshop(benutzt meine freundin)
und gimp(benutze ich) gemacht. 
fazit:photoshop und gimp können eigentlich genau dasselbe. photoshop ist lediglich benutzerfreundlicher,aber wenn man schon älter als10 jahre alt ist,sollte man gimp auch verstehen können


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Ich vermute Linux wird eine ähnliche Zukunft wie Vergangenheit haben, nämlich im Rahmen der Bedeutungslosigkeit vor sich hin dümpeln.

Ich gönne ja jedem Bastler sein Hobby. Aber was ein wirklich massentaugliches Betriebssystem ausmacht ist eben das es eine gewisse Verbreitung hat. Damit man sich an einen beliebigen Computer setzen kann und alles da ist wo man es erwartet, bzw. es gewohnt ist. Der Punkt wo dieses beginnt liegt offensichtlich über der 5% Hürde, wie man ja am Mac erkennt. Er hat eben diese mehr als 5% User mittlerweile und dennoch gibt es viele potentielle User die pauschal über das Bedienkonzpt meckern ohne es getestet zu haben. Vielleicht benötigt man 10% der Rechner oder 25%, aber irgendwo wird dieser Punkt sein das man ein System als selbstverständlich anerkennt, wie es eben auch bei Windows der Fall ist.
Nur sehe ich diesen Punkt für Linux als unerreichbar. Denn das einzig konkurrenzlose Argument ist der sehr günstige Preis aber da sich eine Kultur von OS inkl. beim Rechnerkauf durchgesetzt hat, fällt eben auch dieser letzte Joker flach.

Mir persönlich ist es egal womit wer arbeitet. Aber was die Zukunft im OS Markt beherscht wird ganz sicher nicht durch Linux beeinflusst werden.


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute Linux wird eine ähnliche Zukunft wie Vergangenheit haben, nämlich im Rahmen der Bedeutungslosigkeit vor sich hin dümpeln.



Haha das ist der Knallersatz des Tages. Ohne  Linux würdest du nichtmal diesen Post schreiben können weil der Webserver Linux benutzt.
Du würdest dir wahrscheinlich nichtmal ne Pizza in der Mikrowelle warm machen oder den Fernsehr anschalten können wegen "Embedded Linux".

Zeigt wieder, dass Leute die am wenigsten Ahnung haben am meisten glauben über Sachen reden zu müssen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Haha das ist der Knallersatz des Tages. Ohne  Linux würdest du nichtmal diesen Post schreiben können weil der Webserver Linux benutzt.
> Du würdest dir wahrscheinlich nichtmal ne Pizza in der Mikrowelle warm machen oder den Fernsehr anschalten können wegen "Embedded Linux".



Und du glaubst ernsthaft das es keine Option zu Linux gegeben hätte?



blackout24 schrieb:


> Zeigt wieder, dass Leute die am wenigsten Ahnung haben am meisten glauben über Sachen reden zu müssen.


 
Zeigt wieder, dass Leute die am wenigsten Ahnung haben nur beleidigen können. Armselig  .


----------



## Bauer87 (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute Linux wird eine ähnliche Zukunft wie Vergangenheit haben, nämlich im Rahmen der Bedeutungslosigkeit vor sich hin dümpeln.


Auf dem Desktop kann das vielleicht sein, aber bei Smartphones liegt Linux bei ca. 30% Marktanteil (und ist damit am stärksten verbreitet), Router kommen zu 90% mit Linux und Servern dürften zu über 50% mit Linux betrieben werden.
Auf Supercomputern sieht es wie folgt aus: *Linux:              91.20 %*, UNIX: 4,4%, Mixed: 3%, Windows: 1,2%, BSD: 0,2%

PS: Das ist mein letztes Posting zur „allgemeinen Bedeutungslosigkeit“. Nur für den Fall, dass es wirklich um mangelndes Faktenwissen geht. (Es gibt ja Leute, die das wirklich glauben…)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Auf dem Desktop kann das vielleicht sein, aber bei Smartphones liegt Linux bei ca. 30% Marktanteil (und ist damit am stärksten verbreitet), Router kommen zu 90% mit Linux und Servern dürften zu über 50% mit Linux betrieben werden.
> Auf Supercomputern sieht es wie folgt aus: *Linux:              91.20 %*, UNIX: 4,4%, Mixed: 3%, Windows: 1,2%, BSD: 0,2%



Ich bezog mich rein auf den Desktopbereich. Ich dachte das hätte man meinem Posting auch entnehmen können, da OSX und Windows auf Routern und ähnlichen Geräten eher selten anzutreffen ist. Und ich ja explizit auf das Nutzerverhalten eingegangen bin.

Aber wer was falsch verstehen will, wird selbiges auch immer tun.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. September 2011)

Ganz klar war das nicht, du hast recht allgemein gesagt „Linux wird (…) im Rahmen der Bedeutungslosigkeit vor sich hin dümpeln“. Wenn du nur den Desktop meinst, kann das in der Tat sein. Allerdings soll der Desktop ja angeblich eh aussterben. Für Nicht-x86-Geräte (z.B. Tabletts) sehe ich Linux weiterhin recht weit vorne, weil Windows da einfach seine Trümpfe (über Jahrzehnte angesammelte Software, die kompatibel bleiben soll) nicht ausspielen kann.

PS: Macs sind zumindest in Europa auch erst beliebter geworden, seit sie x86-CPUs verbaut haben und Windows starten können.


----------



## blackout24 (1. September 2011)

Vorallem kann es Linux Usern recht egal sein, ob sie nun unter 100 Leuten 5 Gleichgesinnte finden oder nur einen. 
Selbst in dem Zustanden hat man keine Nachteile, da die Zahl der Nutzer vielleicht kleiner sein mag die aber besser
organisiert sind und das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl unter dennen viel größer ist. Als PC Nutzer möchte man ein
OS das schnell und sicher ist und für das es für die eigenen Ansprüche die entsprechende Software gibt. Der Grad der Bedienbarkeit
kann auch von Höhlenmensch bis Übernerd gewählt werden. Das hat man alles mit Linux. Was will man mehr?
Was nützt es mir wenn nun auf einmal doppelt soviel Leute Linux benutzten?

Ich wage anzunehmen, dass die Erde sich ohne Mac OSX genauso weiter drehen könnte ohne Linux aber nicht, weil es
dort eingesetzt wird wo es drauf ankommt (Kommunikationsysteme, Forschung etc.) und daher viel wichtiger für die Gesellschaft
an sich ist. Ob nun ein paar Leute von sich meinen können sie wären besonders stylisch und hipp, weil sie ein Mac benutzen oder
irgendwelche Leute dann ihre Filme auf einem Windows Rechner schneiden müssten. Da könnte man zur Not noch drauf verzichten.


----------



## DeadSpace (2. September 2011)

PRO LINUX


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

DeadSpace schrieb:


> PRO LINUX


 

Dito 

Linux wird eine Zukunft habe, da es Open Source ist,dass heißt, das fast immer irgendwer daran arbeiten darf/kann !

Google´s Chrome OS basiert auch auf Linux, Android, Set-Up Satboxen(zb. Humax...), Java glaube ich auch  wenn ja dann auch PS3 usw.

Es gibt sogar schon ein Kühlschrank mit Linux ( Von Samsung) 

Also ja Linux hat noch eine große Zukunft vor sich


----------



## IntelCentrino (5. September 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Es gibt sogar schon ein Kühlschrank mit Linux ( Von Samsung)


 
Der berechnet wohl wieviel Milch noch im Kühlschrank steht 
Nein, Spaß, Ich glaube auch das Linux weiter vorran schreitet, zwar jetzt nicht beim "Spiele-PC" aber halt weitere Punkte setzen wird bei Servern, Handys etc.


----------



## Jimini (5. September 2011)

IntelCentrino schrieb:


> zwar jetzt nicht beim "Spiele-PC" aber halt weitere Punkte setzen wird bei Servern, Handys etc.


 ...oder auf dem Gameboy Advance oder Furbys... 
UNIX® on the Game Boy Advance
Furbeowulf Cluster Computing - build your own supercomputer!

MfG Jimini


----------



## ShowNo (5. September 2011)

Ich denk auch dass es noch Zukunft hat, da jetzt auch viele mit dem neuen Windows vllt nicht so zufrieden sind...


----------



## Bauer87 (5. September 2011)

Ich bin wegen Vista zu Linux gewechselt. Dachte mir: Wenn ich mich eh umgewöhnen muss, dann kann ich auch was anständiges lernen. ^^ Da ich zu der Zeit zufällig wenig gespielt habe, bin ich dabei geblieben.

Wenn Windows 6.2 wieder so ein Umbruch wird, wechseln da vielleicht auch welche.


----------



## blackout24 (6. September 2011)

Was heißt hier "noch" Zukunft? 
Linux gibt's nun schon seit 20 Jahren und es stand noch nie so gut da wie zur Zeit.
Also wird es das die nächsten 20 Jahre erst recht noch überstehen.


----------



## KaitoKid (6. September 2011)

Also, ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich geb trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu:
Ich habe neulich zum ersten Mal davon erfahren, was Linux eigentlich alles kann. Ich war voll geflasht, nach dem Motto: "Wozu hab ich mir dann Windows gekauft?"
Mit Wine kann man ne Menge von Programmen unter Linux zum Laufen bringen....
ABER ich produziere am PC Musik, mit Software, die Linux nicht unterstützt, und (imho) auch nicht mit Wine läuft (Native Instruments MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, später noch Traktor)
Wenn sich das ändern würde, würde ich sofort meine Platte formatieren.
Bitte sagt, mir, dass das doch geht!


----------



## bingo88 (6. September 2011)

Also die nativen Varianten werden vermutlich nicht laufen, aber mit VST-Plugins könntest du vielleicht Glück haben. Ich nutze zwar selbst nicht Linux für meinen Musik-Krempel, habe aber schon von Leuten, die Linux nutzen, entsprechendes gehört. Musst du mal nach Linux + VST suchen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. September 2011)

Allein auf den c.a 13 DNS Servern dieser Welt laufen bestimmt 7 Server auf Linux-Basis.
Generell im Serverbereich


----------



## kingkoolkris (9. September 2011)

Serverbereich wie gehabt: ja
Desktop wie gehabt: nein


----------



## SoftwareOnkel (9. September 2011)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Serverbereich wie gehabt: ja
> Desktop wie gehabt: nein



Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## fornax7.10 (15. September 2011)

Dito!

Beim Desktop-Bereich ist es oft so, dass es für die spezial Software die man nutzt keine vernünftige Linux-Alternative gibt... 
Ansonsten finde ich Linux (bevorzugt Ubuntu) eine super Sache!  

Kurz zu meinem Namen: das 7.10 (Ubuntuversion 7.10) stammt daher, dass ich seit Oktober 2007 mit Linux aktiv gestartet bin und seit dem versuche weitgehend auf Windows zu verzichten, das klappt aber immer wieder nicht ganz


----------



## spionkaese (15. September 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Beim Desktop-Bereich ist es oft so, dass es für die spezial Software die man nutzt keine vernünftige Linux-Alternative gibt...
> Ansonsten finde ich Linux (bevorzugt Ubuntu) eine super Sache!
> ...


Man muss ja nicht ganz verzichten. Die 2 min Bootzeit halten mich z.B. im übrigen schon von alleine davon ab


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. September 2011)

Meinst du 2 minuten Bootzeit bei Linux? nenenene 10 max 20 sec und der Rechner ist von 0 auf 100!
Bei Windows ja, allerdings nur wenn man es (nicht) sauber hält....


----------



## spionkaese (16. September 2011)

fornax7.10 schrieb:


> Meinst du 2 minuten Bootzeit bei Linux? nenenene 10 max 20 sec und der Rechner ist von 0 auf 100!
> Bei Windows ja, allerdings nur wenn man es (nicht) sauber hält....


Natürlich bei Windows *facepalm* 
Mein Archlinux braucht logischerweise nicht lange, startet ja erstmal auch nur in die Shell, hab nämlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gnome 3 gemacht,
was die Stabilität betrifft.


----------



## fornax7.10 (16. September 2011)

ganz deiner Meinung, ich bleibe auch lieber beim 2er...


----------

